# Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/dvd ??? SOLVED

## lo-jay

somehow i can't use my dvd-drive anymore ( worked before ).

w/ mplayer i get:

```
Playing dvd://1.

libdvdread: Can't stat /dev/dvd

No such file or directory

Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/dvd

```

my /etc/fstab looks like this:

```
 /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext2            noatime                 0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,usr              0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     vfat            noauto,usr              0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

and what i really do not understand is 

```
$ ls -l /dev/cdroms/*

ls: /dev/cdroms/*: No such file or directory
```

maybe an udev problem - rather confused  :Confused: 

thanks again

----------

## robbar

Maybe your DVD drive is /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc? /dev/dvd is usually a symlink to your DVD drive's /dev. So when you have figured out the /dev location for the DVD drive, say /dev/sdb, try something like ln -s /dev/sdb /dev/dvd. Hopefully that helps.

----------

## lo-jay

how would i find out?

 *Quote:*   

> $ ls -l /dev

  just gives:

```
jan@tux ~ $ ls -l /dev

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        10 Jan 31  2006 adsp -> sound/adsp

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        12 Jan 31  2006 agpgart -> misc/agpgart

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        11 Jan 31  2006 audio -> sound/audio

crw-------  1 jan  tty     5,   1 Jan 26 12:03 console

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        11 Jan 31  2006 core -> /proc/kcore

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root        60 Jan 31  2006 cpu

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root        80 Jan 31  2006 disk

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         9 Jan 31  2006 dsp -> sound/dsp

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        10 Jan 31  2006 dvd -> /dev/cdrom

.

.

.
```

thanks!

----------

## lo-jay

ok, got a bitt further. dmesg gives:

```
Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1912, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: HL-DT-ST GCE-8526B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdb: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.000.

libata version 1.10 loaded.

sata_nv version 0.6

```

so i did 

```
$  ln -s /dev/sda /dev/dvd

ln: `/dev/dvd': File exists
```

and it still doesn't work.

clueless...

thanks again!

----------

## robbar

First, you have to delete the old symbolic link:

```
rm -fv /dev/dvd
```

Then, according to your dmesg, your DVD drive is hda (I thought it was sdb since you had a hard disk named sda). Now try

```
ln -s /dev/hda /dev/dvd
```

Hopefully, it works this time   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lo-jay

did as you wrote - but still no go.

ogle for example comes up w/ this:

```

jan@tux ~ $ ogle

WARNING[dvd_gui]: add_keybinding(): No such action: 'SaveScreenshot'

WARNING[dvd_gui]: add_keybinding(): No such action: 'SaveScreenshotWithSPU'

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access

libdvdread: Could not open /dev/dvd with libdvdcss.

libdvdread: Can't open /dev/dvd for reading

ERROR[ogle_nav]: faild to open/read the DVD

callbacks.on_opendvd_activate(): DVDSetDVDRoot: Root not set

```

arrggh!

thanks again

llater...

after a typical windoof manoeuvre (a reboot  :Wink:  ) all works fine as root.

as user mplayer still gives me:

```
failed to open dvd://1
```

even later...

a simple 

```
# chmod 666 /dev/hda 
```

finally did the job.

what i do not really understand is how & why rights are changed during updates?

thanks again!!!

----------

## hanni_ali

I came across the same problem just in case anyone cares

very puzzling

----------

